# first smoked cheese



## Cj7851 (Apr 16, 2020)

So just pulled some cheese of the smoker and man did that turn out good! Can't wait to use this stuff gonna be great on all kind of stuff. Its a toss up between white cheddar or provolone as to what I liked best.

About 3 1/2 hours Applewood pellets in an A maze n tray.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice looking cheese! I should have done more during this last cold spell

Ryan


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Apr 16, 2020)

That looks great!!   I have a couple pounds of cheese in my fridge waiting to go into the smoker. I should use this cold spell to smoke it up. Thanks for the motivation!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice first go around. Next time try standing your cheese on its edge or side which ever way you want to call it instead of flat.

Warren


----------



## PAS (Apr 16, 2020)

Not sure if its an illusion , do you have the curved side of grills to the front or rear?  MES?


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 16, 2020)

Cj,Your cheese looks delicious!


----------



## zwiller (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks great!

"last cold spell"    Snowed here yesterday and will be in 30's...


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 16, 2020)

Monterey Jack stakes smoke very well also.  
Last month I ate some mild chedder and Monterey Jack that had been smoked and then put in the bottom drawer of frig for 2 years.  The cheddar had become very smooth and the smoke flavor was really nice.  Shaved some on scrambled eggs for breakfast, died and went to heaven.  The monterey jack hadn't improved as much.


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks amazing! Never tried smoked cheese.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 16, 2020)

Dunstablegrizzly said:


> Looks amazing! Never tried smoked cheese.


You should try it! Just another thing you would never want to run out of. Once you find your own personal favorite of how much smoke or for how long and letting it age a little to mellow out it's amazing. Everyone s preference is different. 

Ryan


----------



## Cj7851 (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah I had meant to pick some monterey jack up and forgot to. Will definitely be trying it again though. I shaved a few small pieces off and it was great can't wait to taste it after it sits for a while.





Lonzinomaker said:


> Monterey Jack stakes smoke very well also.
> Last month I ate some mild chedder and Monterey Jack that had been smoked and then put in the bottom drawer of frig for 2 years.  The cheddar had become very smooth and the smoke flavor was really nice.  Shaved some on scrambled eggs for breakfast, died and went to heaven.  The monterey jack hadn't improved as much.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 17, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> You should try it! Just another thing you would never want to run out of. Once you find your own personal favorite of how much smoke or for how long and letting it age a little to mellow out it's amazing. Everyone s preference is different.
> 
> Ryan


+100000
Do it NOW while it is still cool!  I recommend the AMNPS and some dust for 4-6hrs.  Vac seal, store in the fridge, and forget about until fall /winter.  

The thread that got me hooked: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view.123130/


----------

